
Render Markdown to the Browser Console - adamisntdead
https://github.com/adamisntdead/console.md
======
rococode
This is cool! Maybe not super useful (perhaps could be used as a changelog or
something?), but definitely cool-lookin'. Interesting that while images don't
load on Firefox, they do seem to actually take up space. I get a big gap in
the console on the image render line.

